# It never ceases to amaze me.



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

The price differences between residential homes in the midwest and cities on the east and west coasts.

Same type of homes and hundreds of thousands of dollars difference sometimes. I guess people just

make more money in some places...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, and the ebb and flow of large numbers of people into and out of the major metropolitan cities. Properties in the Austin, Texas, area are STUPID expensive right now. Buyers get in bidding wars, and I have heard of a home selling for $300,000 ABOVE the asking price.

It's going to be interesting to see what happens to office rental space after the first of the year. Many of the corporations and large companies are NOT going back to full time employess IN the office. I suspect office space will be repurposed as apartments.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hubs was the same way. Could not get past the cost of some homes even after I'd point out how close it was to a bigger city. Even where I'm at now the value has skyrocketed more because there is nothing out there like it. Most of that is due to the continued growth of the area.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

It's the same here! Out of town buyers call or send post cards. Wanting to buy properties. Nothing is for sale from us and inventory around here this county has almost dried up...


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

It isn't because we make more money. It is because Californians move here and have a large nest egg from selling their small POS home in the Bay area or LA.

Sell for 1.5 million. Come here, buy 3 houses for cash at 250,000 each and still have a nice retirement nest egg left.

Or just buy one nice house for 450,000 dollars and chill.

Meanwhile, the locals are making 15 bucks an hour and paying 1,200 a month in rent. Can't afford to buy because anything even remotely affordable is scooped up with cash.

If you need a loan, you won't get a house unless you are playing in the big money leagues.

The only real hope is to find a friend or relative who will sell at a good price or do a lease option/hold the note.

These are huge generalities, but are a pretty common occurrence.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree. I purchased some land in Missouri (food desert, few jobs, etc.) for $1,000 an acre and $10,000 for the house that needed a face lift. No jobs = lower land and home costs. Land prices there are up only marginally in the last twenty years.

Outside of Austin, Texas, I purchased an acre and a half and built a small office/house. The Austin area land was $24,000 per acre. (it is higher now, three years later.) The house building cost was staggering. It's not a large house, but it's very well designed and well insulated so that my utilities are LOW. The biggest expense for this house is the property tax.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Maine is about the only state I know of on the east coast with reasonable prices. I think the cold scares off most. I’d live there if I was ever looking for an alternative to my upper Midwest. I detest heat.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Cruising around the burbs surrounding seattle wa., I noticed homes that were all boarded up..in a state of disrepair.

With million dollar homes next door. From what I heard these are homes where taxes went up to the point people

couldn't afford to live there anymore...Seems wrong to drive people out of their homes just because people

built huge expensive homes close by...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Priced out of Charlotte has been on the news for over two years. People have been moving this way. It's working out for their new local economy...


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

RobertDane said:


> Cruising around the burbs surrounding seattle wa., I noticed homes that were all boarded up..in a state of disrepair.
> 
> With million dollar homes next door. From what I heard these are homes where taxes went up to the point people
> 
> ...


City planing at its best.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I love living in a "flyover" state where houses are cheap, but wages aren't high either. I want as far away as possible from the big city lights, and if that means living in the boondocks where there is no wifi signal, or TV reception, that would be fine with me.

Others moving here from big cities would want to change all that to make it more like the chithole they just left !


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Wait until the new administration gets going. People are fleeing California for a reason......


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The more the jobs pay the more expensive the land it as the demand for the land and homes will be higher.

The higher the cost of the land the higher the cost of the stores The higher the cost of the stores the more they must charge for what they sell.

The higher the cost of living the more the employers MUST pay or their staff will not be able to support themselves and then they will go work for somebody else. And then the profit falls to zero and the firm goes bankrupt

It makes n upward spiral of the cost of land and income


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Modern life. Totally normal.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The new words that are going around" income source discrimination" I think I should use my own research on the potential tenants...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My handicapped son is on section 8 housing. Section 8 is VERY good about sending the rent in on time.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Terri said:


> My handicapped son is on section 8 housing. Section 8 is VERY good about sending the rent in on time.


I understand. If an owner choosing not to accept section 8 should they be forced to?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

That section 8 program being forced upon building owners can turn into a real interesting discussion fast......


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Nah. 

Landloards who are willing to accept section 8 clients will notify the section 8 office. If a person is accepted into the section 8 program they are given a list of landlords that will accept them, and then they apply like anybody else.

All of the landlords out here charge the section 8 applicants about $50 each to do a background check, as there will be some tenants that no landlord will want, even though where I live people with felony records are not eligible for the program


----------

